# 10 day old seedling??



## masturnate (Apr 16, 2011)

what does it mean when the stem and middle vein on the leaves turn purplish red? nutrient deficiency?


----------



## Locked (Apr 16, 2011)

masturnate said:
			
		

> what does it mean when the stem and middle vein on the leaves turn purplish red? nutrient deficiency?




I am not sure if you are serious or just dicking around here with posts like these:





			
				masturnate said:
			
		

> i bet this site is ran by the police.







			
				masturnate said:
			
		

> could i put a goldfish in my 1qt. resivour? would that work as nutrients? it sounds like it would work just wondering if anyone has knowledge on this?



Ya know what I mean bro...?


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 16, 2011)

masturnate said:
			
		

> what does it mean when the stem and middle vein on the leaves turn purplish red? nutrient deficiency?


 

it means your 10 day old seedlings are ready for harvest, chop em down and smoke em.:hubba:


----------



## platii (Apr 16, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 16, 2011)

:stoned:


it could be cold room


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 16, 2011)

Your using the wrong side of the light flip it over and they will be fine


----------



## kiksroks (Apr 16, 2011)

Sounds like you need another goldfish or 2 in your res. Not getting enough nitrogen.

Remember this formula:
more goldfish=more ****=more nitrogen. 

Seriously throw couple more in there an update us in a week. bet they're greener than green by then. 

If you can get some crayfish for your res it will add some calcium and other beneficial trace minerals to help with flowering.

Good luck.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 17, 2011)

Alright......Cmon people lets at least try to help here, give us some pics so we know what your talking about.


----------



## jmansweed (Apr 17, 2011)

So if you flipped the light, added some gold fish and warmed your grow room up and the problem is still there - I'd recommend tossing a photo up here and we'll figure out what the real issue is. From your detailed description it sounds like a Phos. def. ??????


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 17, 2011)

Nova do you really expect us to help someone that think we're police. They would be better off to delete their account and come back under a different name and attitude.


----------



## Locked (Apr 17, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Nova do you really expect us to help someone that think we're police. They would be better off to delete their account and come back under a different name and attitude.




:yeahthat:


----------



## Hick (Apr 18, 2011)

Ahhhhh, they don't really think we are the p0lice


----------



## Roddy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, and some hapless newb may just come upon this thread and take you all seriously...for those at home, no goldfish were hurt while making these posts! 

Seriously, giving the benefit of the doubt here...purple stem/leaves/veins at this stage likely means a ph issue since nutes shouldn't be added as yet. Do you have a ph tester?

Officer Hanready of car 49 1/2 reporting for duty....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2011)

That's a big 10 4.


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd answer, but the warrant hasn't been signed yet.:doh: :hubba: 

Wet


----------



## Hick (Apr 18, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> I'd answer, but the warrant hasn't been signed yet.:doh: :hubba:
> 
> Wet


Oh just STOP IT!... you know we don't get warrants before the plants have enough size to make us look good


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 18, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Oh just STOP IT!... you know we don't get warrants before the plants have enough size to make us look good




Dang !!!!!:doh: :doh: 

Wet


----------

